# Curlew and friend.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Couldn't believe my luck when I seen these two guys just chilling relatively close to the shore line.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic shots Fergie! :2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Fantastic shots Fergie! :2thumb:


Cheers, Zoo-Man.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fergie said:


> Cheers, Zoo-Man.


have you ever had any of your photographs published? You'd make a great wildlife photographer mate!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> have you ever had any of your photographs published? You'd make a great wildlife photographer mate!


Cheers pal but no I haven't. I don't even think my photo's are that great. I'm just happy to be seeing the birds. I have been approached about using my landscape photo's for postcards and prints. Which took me by surprise but I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

aye great pic'a again fergie !!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

thetomahawkkid58 said:


> aye great pic'a again fergie !!


Cheers, tomahawk.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fergie said:


> Cheers pal but no I haven't. I don't even think my photo's are that great. I'm just happy to be seeing the birds. I have been approached about using my landscape photo's for postcards and prints. Which took me by surprise but I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.


I think you should send some of your photos to the BBC Wildlife Magazine, National Geographic, etc & see what comes of it buddy.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think you should send some of your photos to the BBC Wildlife Magazine, National Geographic, etc & see what comes of it buddy.


I might just do that. If they laugh at me and tell me to wise up I'm holding you responsible


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Awesome shots as usual...

Its nice to see different types of birds tolerating each other, at close quarters.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Awesome shots as usual...
> 
> Its nice to see different types of birds tolerating each other, at close quarters.


Cheers T.T.

Curlews are usually the first birds to do a bolter but the ones round here seem to have got used to people and really do tolerate other birds. Starting to see an increase in numbers which can only be a good thing. It's amazing that all my bird photographs are shot within a five minute walk from my house :no1: 

You should come over and we'll go birding


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> excellent photos


Thanks Vicky.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Cheers T.T.
> 
> Curlews are usually the first birds to do a bolter but the ones round here seem to have got used to people and really do tolerate other birds. Starting to see an increase in numbers which can only be a good thing. It's amazing that all my bird photographs are shot within a five minute walk from my house :no1:
> 
> You should come over and we'll go birding


5 Minutes walk from your house= you lucky swine: victory:...

A birding session with you mate, over there, would be great, cheers:lol2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> 5 Minutes walk from your house= you lucky swine: victory:...
> 
> A birding session with you mate, over there, would be great, cheers:lol2:


It is great. I can open my window and smell the Irish Sea. You should make plans for a wee trip over here and if you do make sure and call in for a wee dram


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> It is great. I can open my window and smell the Irish Sea. You should make plans for a wee trip over here and if you do make sure and call in for a wee dram


This sounds like a good plan mate, nice one.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fergie said:


> I might just do that. If they laugh at me and tell me to wise up I'm holding you responsible


If they laugh at you, I'll show my arse in TopShop's window! :2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> If they laugh at you, I'll show my arse in TopShop's window! :2thumb:


Well I got one of my Curlew shots added to the Autumnwatch favourites list so I must be doing something right. So you can keep that arse of yours covered up for the time being.


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Great shots, curlews are one of my favorite birds just a shame there are not any so close to where I live. You really are in a cracking location :devil:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

RENT-A-GOAT said:


> Great shots, curlews are one of my favorite birds just a shame there are not any so close to where I live. You really are in a cracking location :devil:


Cheers mate. On Friday I seen four curlews feeding within about twenty feet of each other. There's also a field about ten miles from house just along the coast where you sometimes see up to about twenty curlews feeding in the morning and evening.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fergie said:


> Well I got one of my Curlew shots added to the Autumnwatch favourites list so I must be doing something right. So you can keep that arse of yours covered up for the time being.


Ok mate, will keep my keks up for now! Well done on the Autumnwatch favourites list bud! See, you listen to your uncle Zoo-Man! :lol2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok mate, will keep my keks up for now! Well done on the Autumnwatch favourites list bud! See, you listen to your uncle Zoo-Man! :lol2:


You're starting to worry me, dude. First you want to drop your bags in protest for me, now you are my 'uncle' :gasp:


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds like I need to arrange a birding trip over to Eire then. Tho Im hoping the weather holds up for the weekend as off down to slimbridge for water birds and poss a trip up to north wales for some red kites and other raptors.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fergie said:


> You're starting to worry me, dude. First you want to drop your bags in protest for me, now you are my 'uncle' :gasp:


:lol2:


----------

